# The Red Chalk Cliffs of Hunstanton in England



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting cliffs of Hunstanton, Norfolk (England)...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11/the-red-chalk-cliffs-of-hunstanton.html


----------



## Falcon (Nov 15, 2014)

Unusual and beautiful. Nature's geometry....almost a straight line. Would like to visit there.


----------

